# A Portrait of Paul by Rob Ventura and Jeremy Walker: A Summary and Review



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (May 13, 2010)

Pastor Rob Ventura, a graduate of Reformed Baptist Seminary, has co-authored with Pastor Jeremy Walker an excellent vignette of the life and ministry of the apostle Paul entitled _A Portrait of Paul: Identifying a True Minister of Christ_. For a brief summary and review of the book, which I highly recommend, see my recent post on RBS Tabletalk:

*A Portrait of Paul by Rob Ventura and Jeremy Walker: A Summary and Review*


----------

